# Best Survival Bands



## TuhonBillMcG (Jan 30, 2010)

What type of band would you recommend for a slingshot stored in a survival bag: flat band, straight thick tube (like on standard commercial models), tapered commercial tube, double thin tube (like on the Dankung), or something else. This would be for a small slingshot that might be stored for a long time and used﻿ for hunting small game in a survival situation.

Thanks,
Bill McGrath
www.pekiti.com
www.TheSwordofFire.com


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill,

glad you found us! Did you learn about this forum via my youtube guide?

Anyway, thick tube lasts the longest. But it is hard to draw and fairly slow. Flat bands will give you the best power/draw weight ratio, but they don't last forever. Thin looped tubes are right in the middle, maybe a good compromise.

I would still use flat bands, carefully wrapped around the frame. But I would also have a spare band with me, the weight and bulk is neglible.

But it is really a question of taste!

Make sure to keep the slingshot away from direct sunlight, that would kill the bands very quickly.

Jörg


----------



## wilbanba (Dec 31, 2009)

TuhonBillMcG said:


> What type of band would you recommend for a slingshot stored in a survival bag: flat band, straight thick tube (like on standard commercial models), tapered commercial tube, double thin tube (like on the Dankung), or something else. This would be for a small slingshot that might be stored for a long time and used﻿ for hunting small game in a survival situation.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill McGrath
> ...


try sealing the bands (if you use the slingshot only occasionally) and any replacements in a mylar UV resistant resealable bag, it should help.

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/mylar_food_storage_bags.htm


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The Saunders black mamba bands are highy UV resistant, but its caliber specific pouch makes this rather objectionable for the purposes of survival, unless you wish to store some .50 cal balls(lead or steel, your choice depending on the power level) with your bands. I would also include a chrome tanned leather pouch when they run out. This could be relplaced, however. They are also a bit on the weak side, you might consider augmenting their power by adding a regular Saunders flatband to your setup. That has been tried by someone on this forum with sucess.

These are the bands I would choose due to their longgevity. Others would tell you to store a larger amount of tubing due to its versatility concerning water aquisition, turniquets, spring traps, etc..But frankly if your primary focus is on using a slingshot, flat bands work so much better that I would go this route.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I would go with what bands i shoot every day as you will be more accurate with them and also think about what you will use for ammo as a kit will have limited space and at some point you will have to scavenge for it. Also have several sets of spear bands as they will take up little space.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

HI Bill, your name is very familiar to me for some reason.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Bill,
go with the old tried and true Tan colored Pure Gum Rubber. It's what I would use in a Survival pack. Gum will work in cold weather, is durable, decent speed, good with heavier ammo, decent nick protection from using rocks(which you would most likely be using in a survival event. Latex-tubes and flats especially the thicker gauges will slow down considerably in cold weather-thinner gauges are better. BTW, I'm a Slingshot collector and have original Gum rubber assemblies for some of my older-vintage slingshots that are over 40 years old and still work well. Of course I keep them wrapped up like Mummies in a ton of plastic wrap and in a dark cool closet! Good luck Bud! Flatband


----------



## TuhonBillMcG (Jan 30, 2010)

JoergS said:


> Bill,
> 
> glad you found us! Did you learn about this forum via my youtube guide?
> 
> ...


Hi Jorg,

I found the forum through your YouTube page. It's one of my favorites.

Thanks for all the good info.

Bill McGrath


----------



## TuhonBillMcG (Jan 30, 2010)

Sarge said:


> HI Bill, your name is very familiar to me for some reason.


For the last 30 years I've traveled quite a bit through the US and Europe as a martial arts instructor (Pekiti-Tirsia system from the Philippines). 
I lecture yearly at the New England Bladesmith Guild seminar and have served as a defensive tactics and firearms instructor in my law enforcement career.
I've also written two fantasy novels that have been reviewed on Conservative and Christian blogs and websites.
I also have a channel on YouTube.
Maybe you know me from one of those places.

Regards,
Bill McGrath
www.pekiti.com
www.TheSwordofFire.com
http://www.youtube.com/user/TuhonBillMcg


----------



## TruckeeLocal (Dec 23, 2009)

I think the Trumark RR2 bands are the way to go for a survival band. It's not the fastest band but it very durable and it has built in UV protection. Tubes can also be used for a straw if needed and versatility rules when it comes to a survival situation. When I say the bands are slow, I'm talking about traditional slingshot ammo (light ammo). These bands are fine with heavy ammo such as a arrow (Hawaiian sling, sling bow, etc...}. In a survival situation it would make sense to shoot hand made arrows instead of rocks so I would make sure to put a hole in the pouch to hold the nock end of the arrow. I always have a slingshot with me when I'm in the woods (dankung style) but I also carry a pack of RR2 bands with me just in case I need to fashion a sling bow because arrows can be used for a larger variety of game and fish as well. I'm much more concerned with versatility and durability (not overall speed and power) when it come to saving my life.

Are there any good Kali instructors in the Lake Tahoe, Ca. area?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

In terms of versatility i think a roll of tubing, useful for the aforementioned things, maybe three foot. Also some leather uncut, about the size of your hand- can be used for flintknapping, handling hot items, etc. would be useful. The plastic doodads in the trumark bands might be useful to assemble a slingshot quickly. But i still would bring flatbands and some shot if space allowed.

I also lived in the Philippines, I used to train in arnis but no training partner here.


----------



## TuhonBillMcG (Jan 30, 2010)

TruckeeLocal said:


> I think the Trumark RR2 bands are the way to go for a survival band. It's not the fastest band but it very durable and it has built in UV protection. Tubes can also be used for a straw if needed and versatility rules when it comes to a survival situation. When I say the bands are slow, I'm talking about traditional slingshot ammo (light ammo). These bands are fine with heavy ammo such as a arrow (Hawaiian sling, sling bow, etc...}. In a survival situation it would make sense to shoot hand made arrows instead of rocks so I would make sure to put a hole in the pouch to hold the nock end of the arrow. I always have a slingshot with me when I'm in the woods (dankung style) but I also carry a pack of RR2 bands with me just in case I need to fashion a sling bow because arrows can be used for a larger variety of game and fish as well. I'm much more concerned with versatility and durability (not overall speed and power) when it come to saving my life.
> 
> Are there any good Kali instructors in the Lake Tahoe, Ca. area?


Thanks for the info.

On Kali in Lake Tahoe: It's not the style I teach, but this group has a school near you. http://www.presasarnis.com/kombatan/schools.htm

Regards,
Bill McGrath


----------

